# Mods To My New 2018 Outback 325 Bh



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey everyone. I wanted to give a list of the mods I have done so far with couple pics. 
May be a bit long will try and keep it brief. If anyone wants more info or in depth pics of how I did something just ask. 
First is the auto level. Works great as long as the brain stays level. Hard to stay level when the factory screwed the brain into 3/8 plywood. With 3/4 in long wood screws. Way to much flex. Plus hard to adjust the level of the brain with the lock nuts where they are. So I drilled holes all the way through the plywood. Under the mattress. Ran bolts through with nuts on the bottom. Then put another nut on. Then the bracket then another bolt. Thus making my own adjustment much easier to lock down tight with no flex. Took a couple of hours. Now it works great.

Next I built shelves in the closets on with side of the bed and above the tv for movies. Took about 3 hours with the right tools on hand. Depends on your wood skills and if you want to be cheap prefinished wood like I did or stain your own. 

















Next I took the bunk off over the outside kitchen and sealed around the bunk and layed insulation between the frame. That room was very cold before I did this. The window of the outside kitchen would fog on a cold night from all the cold air coming in and hot from heater. Once I did this the area over the bunk stays the same temp as the whole camper. Took about 2 hours with wiring in extra led strip lights to outside kitchen. Very easy to get the air you want to stay in the camper. 
Last I am putting led lights around the camper








Sorry for the mess. Price of construction sometimes. They are rgbw 5050 strip lights. Also behind tv. Over master bed. In the outside kitchen. Replaced the white awning lights with the same rgbw. Strip. And last under carriage lights on door side only. And for anyone that hates all those lights. We only turn outs on when we are outside. We keep them off when we go in for the night to be nice to our neighbors. We find that being able to pick the color and dim them we keep a lot of the bugs away.

I bought a full Queen mattress and extended the bed frame by 6 inches. Then changed the shocks to 150 lbs shocks so they would hold the bed up.

Change shower head to oxygenics.

Put mopeka tank sensors on the propane tanks.

Master kill switch for batteries when it is stored.

Going to replace tires. Looking for any input to get rid of china bombs.

Also want to upgrade suspension. I know that is a weak point as well. Any advice as to brands would be great.

Thank you for reading. You may criticize as you see fit. I am always open to constructive criticism.

2016 Ram 2500 Cummins diesel 
2011 axis A22
2018 outback 325bh


----------



## jb174 (Feb 26, 2018)

The shelves look awesome! Good idea.

We just bought the same trailer and have the same truck, looking forward to getting out this year.


----------



## tedkeaston (May 29, 2018)

Where did you get the colored LED Awning lights?


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

They are just cheap rgbw lights off of Amazon. The hole for power awaning and lights came in under sink in back room so that is where the controller for the lights is located. Run my wires reseal with healthy portion of silicon and turn on and enjoy. 
They are not as bright as some other more expensive lights but bright lights just attract more bugs in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for posting this! I am picking up my 325BH this afternoon and the shelves in the bedroom closet are very interesting to me. Can you explain a bit more about what type of mounting you used? I get nervous drilling into things in RV's because the walls and materials are so thing and flimsy. I have always found those bedroom closets a bit useless since I rarely bring anything I want to hang and there are no shelves to organize. Usually just shove a clothes bag in and dig out of the bag. Shelves would make it much easier to organize.

How did you extend the bed frame to fit a larger mattress?

Also, since I finally found someone with the same model, did you put a TV in the bunk room and master bedroom? If so what size and how did you mount them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> Thanks for posting this! I am picking up my 325BH this afternoon and the shelves in the bedroom closet are very interesting to me. Can you explain a bit more about what type of mounting you used? I get nervous drilling into things in RV's because the walls and materials are so thing and flimsy. I have always found those bedroom closets a bit useless since I rarely bring anything I want to hang and there are no shelves to organize. Usually just shove a clothes bag in and dig out of the bag. Shelves would make it much easier to organize.
> 
> How did you extend the bed frame to fit a larger mattress?
> 
> ...


First I will tell you about shelves. Both in the closet and above tv in living room. I went to Lowe's and bought prefinshed shelves in the organizing section. As for mounting. I cut a section of shelve. Turned it on end and put shelf on top of the other peicies. Then used a small nail gun and nailed the shelf to the thin part of the legs. I will see if I have a board left with a sticker on it to show you what I bought.

The bed I just took the plywood off at the hinges for the under bed storage and added a longer price of plywood I will get a pic if you want in the next couple of days.

I did put a tv in the bedroom. Just a standard mount in the bed room. But I have a quick release mount to take the tv outside. The quick release mount is a forest river mount. Our last camper was a forest river wildcat and came with an outside tv mount. So I a got a new mount for the outside of this one from forest river so I could move the bedroom mount to the new camper and same tv. It is just a 32 inch Samsung. Again I can get you a pic or too if it. Newest project is second ac in bedroom. Wife wanted to save the money untill this summer when she was too hot. Do money was found to put second ac on. If yours does not unless you live up north. Put second ac on.

Any other questions just ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks again! I had to stare at you shelf images a few minutes before the light bulb went off on exactly what you did. Great idea and definitely one I will copy









Regarding the TV in the bedroom, I have the power and antenna jack on the ceiling, and I assume I could mount a single stud style jack in the small piece of wall between the bathroom door and the bedroom door. However, most campers seem to have a sticker that says something like "TV backer" or similar. I dont see that. Where have you found a reinforced wall to mount the TV?

Thanks again!


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

The jack in the ceiling is for cable or antenna. I mounted a wall mount to a stud right at the start of the curved wall because there is no backer in the open space. I will get a pic this evening for you.

I did get a pic of the boards I used for shelves. 








Now you can get plank wood and stain it yourself to match. I found this color and it was close enough for me. And did not have to spend a weekend just staining. Was able to do everything in a weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Picked up my 325BH last night. Love it so far. There were a few issues we found during inspection. Therein slide is grabbing and digging into the floor right by the bunk house door. Dealer has new flooring on order and will have to figure out why it's grabbing. Also, outside kitchen door seems a bit off. Dealer ordering a whole new door. Heading out for our first trip tomorrow. Cant wait to use auto level!

Once we get back from our trip I plan to attempt the shelving upgrade and will let you know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Here are a few pics of my tv mount and the quick release setup. The quick release mounts came on my last camper. So they would be hard to find. The wall tv mount is screwed into a metal stud and you can get it at Best Buy or Walmart.





























Like I said I have a matching mount on the outside of the camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello,

Since this is one of the few threads I can find about the 325BH... I feel like an idiot but I absolutely cannot figure out how to lay down the cushion on the dinette to form a bed. Our last trailer was very simple, 4 cushions laid fat. This has rounded cushions and my wife and I tried figuring it out and could not. I'm sure it's stupid simple but wondering if anyone has images or knows of a place of a place I can find images of how it converts to a bed?? Thanks!


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I would love to help but my cushions are not rounded so ours just lay down flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kfp673 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Since this is one of the few threads I can find about the 325BH... I feel like an idiot but I absolutely cannot figure out how to lay down the cushion on the dinette to form a bed. Our last trailer was very simple, 4 cushions laid fat. This has rounded cushions and my wife and I tried figuring it out and could not. I'm sure it's stupid simple but wondering if anyone has images or knows of a place of a place I can find images of how it converts to a bed?? Thanks!


You should start your own thread for this, so people see a more descriptive "subject" line.


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, I failed miserably trying to make those shelves. Ha! Dont have the right tools including a table saw and trying to use a hand saw ended up with uneven cuts. When you nail gunned your shelves together did you do it inside the cabinet? Also, it looks like you are 2 shelves deep to reach the back the the cabinet. Did you use 2 support pieces as well?

Overall we are almost a year into our 325BH and love it. My only complaint is outback does not know how to install trim. I have had the dealer 2 times replace trim that has fallen off and now the nice fancy wooden square things that decorate the trim at the top corners of the kitchen slide have fallen off and the rest of that trim appears to be next. Really wish they would invest a little more time to secure things better.


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes I went 2 deep and the top shelf is more like 1 and half deep. A table saw is a must to be able to cut straight otherwise things will not fit. I assembled the supports and shelves in the cabinet and nail them to the supports inside. This case is a case of the right tools make all the difference in the world. Sorry you have had issues with your trim. I have not had any issues with any trim.

Soon I am starting on the bunk room. I will be taking out the fold down bunk and couch. Both will be removed and I am putting in a bed for my daughter. We did not need all the bunks and the couch is useless in that room. If I sit in it my head hits the bunk with it folded up other than that soon to come is upgraded suspension. Replacing the ventless vent hood in kitchen with new shallow style from furrion that gives more room above stove. And removing the 2 burner stove in outdoor kitchen and putting in an induction cooktop in its place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

kylemcmahon1 said:


> Yes I went 2 deep and the top shelf is more like 1 and half deep. A table saw is a must to be able to cut straight otherwise things will not fit. I assembled the supports and shelves in the cabinet and nail them to the supports inside. This case is a case of the right tools make all the difference in the world. Sorry you have had issues with your trim. I have not had any issues with any trim.
> 
> Soon I am starting on the bunk room. I will be taking out the fold down bunk and couch. Both will be removed and I am putting in a bed for my daughter. We did not need all the bunks and the couch is useless in that room. If I sit in it my head hits the bunk with it folded up other than that soon to come is upgraded suspension. Replacing the ventless vent hood in kitchen with new shallow style from furrion that gives more room above stove. And removing the 2 burner stove in outdoor kitchen and putting in an induction cooktop in its place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. You are certainly handy! My kids really like the couch back there but I can definitely see how it could be an issue if you dont use it. Funny you say that about the range. That might be my biggest complaint about this trailer. My old trailer had tons of room but this one is so tight it's really hard to use the back burners. As for suspension, what are you thinking Mor-Ryde?

Anyway, thanks again. I will see if I can land a cheap table saw and maybe give it another shot, and yes, hopefully the trim issues are gone. What size nailgun/nails did you use? We have pretty much replaced all the main trim in the kitchen/living room area at this point, but at least we are doing it under warranty and let the dealer worry about it.


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> kylemcmahon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I went 2 deep and the top shelf is more like 1 and half deep. A table saw is a must to be able to cut straight otherwise things will not fit. I assembled the supports and shelves in the cabinet and nail them to the supports inside. This case is a case of the right tools make all the difference in the world. Sorry you have had issues with your trim. I have not had any issues with any trim.
> ...


Maybe mor-ryde or some other with a rubber damper. And going with wet bolt kit. The range vent is on furrion website.

Each family will use the bunk room different. For use useless. I can see how others it is the greatest. Just have to turn it into what you like. That is most important.

I have also put in sat to the camper and hooked up a wireless hdmi transmitter. Mounted everything behind tv in living room. And mounted wireless receiver for bedroom tv that I also take outside to tv. 
















The second pic is tv in bedroom that I also can mount outside. The little box mounted to the bottom of the bedroom tv is the hdmi reveiver. The big box with blue lights in the first pic is the main unit. Also have blue ray player hooked to it so I can run movies and sat through that box to the bedroom tv without moving the sat receiver and blue ray player to that tv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kyle or anyone else, I am curious if you already have, or have considered adding a second AC? My trailer has 50amp service so I assume it is pre-wired for a second AC. The one unit keeps things fairly cool but only after an hour or two of cooling if the temp is mid 80's or above. I'm curious of the cost and complexity of adding the second unit. Not sure if it's worth it.

Also, it's funny how the "little things" make such a big difference. I finally spun the head of the tongue jack part of the 7.1BAL sideways so I can now lower my tailgate. Wow do little things like this make life a lot easier!!

Thanks


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> Kyle or anyone else, I am curious if you already have, or have considered adding a second AC? My trailer has 50amp service so I assume it is pre-wired for a second AC. The one unit keeps things fairly cool but only after an hour or two of cooling if the temp is mid 80's or above. I'm curious of the cost and complexity of adding the second unit. Not sure if it's worth it. Thanks


Yes added that last summer. Well worth it. I think the unit was around $800 then took about 2 to 3 hours for me to install. Hardest part is getting the unit on the roof with dropping it or tearing your roof with a sharp edge on the new ac unit. It will make the master an ice box. So you can shut the vents and blow extra air to the bunk room. Works great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kyle, Looking back at your pictures posted last year when you first hung the TV in the bedroom... It looks like you just used 2 lag bolts and lagged it to a stud the way you would with wood studs in a home. Is that all you did? No problem with them pulling out of the metal studs? I work in AV and have hung many TV's and typically would have used toggles or some sort of bolt specific to metal studs, but I don't know what type of construction is truly in these walls. Is there a wood backer in the bedroom wall? Tell me a bit about what you did when you have a chance, and if you leave the TV on the wall when traveling, how has it held up?

Also, did you put a TV in the kids room? We have a small 27" sitting on a stand back there for the kids in the cutout, but its a pain for traveling. We have to shove pillows and such all around it so it does not go flying. Would like to look into reinforcing that cutout and mounting a pull out style bracket in there similar to the living area over the fire place.

Thanks again!


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

First. The dealership mounted the bracket to the frame. We have had zero issue because the tv is riding on the bed when traveling. When it is hanging on it. Zero issues with it pulling out. We found no backer board in my camper.

I did never put a tv in the bunk room. I did however take out couch and bunk in slide and put in day bed for my young daughter. Also added 2 channel wireless hdmi so the blue ray player and sat receiver can stay in one place and watch it all on second tv in bedroom or outside when we move it outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kyle- Been just over a year since the last post. Would love to see some of your additions and projects. Specifically the range hood and what you did for suspension. Anything else changed or upgraded? Like looking at different ideas. I have not done much lately other than spin the tongue jack head of the BAL7.1 system so I can open my tailgate.

Also, for your indoor LED's, did you just grab power from a local outlet? How are you switching them on/off? Also considering doing some external LED's under the unit. Hate having the awning white LED's or orange light on as they attract a million bugs that all fly in as soon as you open the door.


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> Kyle- Been just over a year since the last post. Would love to see some of your additions and projects. Specifically the range hood and what you did for suspension. Anything else changed or upgraded? Like looking at different ideas. I have not done much lately other than spin the tongue jack head of the BAL7.1 system so I can open my tailgate.
> 
> Also, for your indoor LED's, did you just grab power from a local outlet? How are you switching them on/off? Also considering doing some external LED's under the unit. Hate having the awning white LED's or orange light on as they attract a million bugs that all fly in as soon as you open the door.


All my led lights I got 12 volt power from the source close to each control unit. Different place for each strip. All stuff was bought from amazon. I got control boxes that come with remotes to control the lights. 1 remote can control 4 boxes. Besides the suspension that I just did. No need for more upgrades I did everything I wanted to get done. My led lights strips are under camper on living side. Around outside kitchen. Replaced awning lights with them. Inside they are around the under of the island, behind tv. And in kitchen nook up high where all you see is the light emitted.

Suspension I did road armor with full wet bolts and heavy duty shackle straps. Huge difference way smoother towing. I can feel it in the truck.

The low pro range hood broke the second time we turned it on. So I put the old back up and got my money back.

If you want to know about something specific just let me know. Camper is in storage but I can explain a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

kylemcmahon1 said:


> kfp673 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle- Been just over a year since the last post. Would love to see some of your additions and projects. Specifically the range hood and what you did for suspension. Anything else changed or upgraded? Like looking at different ideas. I have not done much lately other than spin the tongue jack head of the BAL7.1 system so I can open my tailgate.
> ...


Did you use the same LED lights for outside as you did inside? Recall what brand? How was the suspension job to do on your own? Did you floor jack plus jack stand on one side at a time? Anything especially hard? Thanks again. Great stuff!


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

kfp673 said:


> kylemcmahon1 said:
> 
> 
> > kfp673 said:
> ...


Kyle- Sorry to keep bothering you but you have been a great help. I want to pick your brain on the exterior LED's a bit more. Where did you tap the 12V and where di you mount them? I like the LED strip under the awning for lighting the site, but it attracts an insane amount of bugs that fly right into the camper every time the door opens. So I try to keep it off and would prefer lighting (probably blue) under the camper. Ideally I would like to add them to the in command system so I can use my phone to control them like I do the rest of the lights, but a seperate remote would be fine if that's too difficult. Same question for places like the kitchen island. Where are you finding 12V? I have a 110 outlet there (and have not dug into it too much) but dont thin there are any obviously 12V wires. And when you do find 12V what type connector are you using to tap that wire?

I'm planning to buy a few indoor strips and outdoor LED strips in the next few weeks so your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> kylemcmahon1 said:
> 
> 
> > kfp673 said:
> ...


i

I did 1 side at a time with my own jacks. You are not suppose to lift the wheels off the ground with the auto level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> kfp673 said:
> 
> 
> > kylemcmahon1 said:
> ...


I ran strips on the crane under RV. Replaced led light strip in awning with multi colored led light. Pulled old out of track and put new in track. If you turn your light to like a orange or yellow the light does not attract many bugs at all. Go multi colored so you can use what color you need. For the awning light I ran the wires into the bathroom through the hole the manufacturer used to run there wires. For the under side I drilled a hole into the baggage compartment.

Not sure how to hook to in command system as I do not have it. But if you get multi colored it is not setup to change color just turn on and off. I always mount led strip control boxes inside out of the weather.

As for the island I found 12 v power and tapped into it by soldering it to the 12v power wire. There are 12v everywhere in a camper. Sometimes tapped into by a light and sometimes something else. It has been over 2 years since installed so not real sure what it was in the island. May have been power to the propane detector but do not remember for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

kylemcmahon1 said:


> kfp673 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle- Been just over a year since the last post. Would love to see some of your additions and projects. Specifically the range hood and what you did for suspension. Anything else changed or upgraded? Like looking at different ideas. I have not done much lately other than spin the tongue jack head of the BAL7.1 system so I can open my tailgate.
> ...


Do you recall which heavy duty shackle and wet bolt kit you used? Getting ready to order mine. I and still debating between the MorRyde and the Road armor kits but leaning toward Road Armor. Cant seem to figure out which shackle and wet bolt kit to go with however. Thanks


----------



## kylemcmahon1 (Dec 10, 2017)

kfp673 said:


> kylemcmahon1 said:
> 
> 
> > kfp673 said:
> ...


Do not remember the brand of the shackles and wet bolts kit. I called e trailer and they walked me through figuring out what I needed and sold me the kit along with the road armor suspension. Road armor was not part of the kit. But the heavy duty shackles and wet bolt kit was a kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

